# Rustproofing a MK1



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Would anyone recommend a commercial rust-proofing treatment on an all-original MK1? I'm mainly interested in undercoating the car.

Would anyone advise Ziebart, places like them? What other options are there besides lots of rattle cans of sealant?


----------



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Try POR-15. I put on my mk3's underside then coated with bedliner.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

evol_mk3 said:


> Try POR-15. I put on my mk3's underside then coated with bedliner.


Not such a bad idea. I had a white version of POR 15 by another manufacturer. It was deadly toxic (you could smell the car a block away a day after application), but it works great on little rust spots here and there.


----------



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Yeah, you have to wear goggles and mask when spraying it down. Also cover your skin, I didn't and felt like ****e later that day. I even did it outside in the driveway...

Good luck!


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking at the POR-15 site, they have a lot of options. I really don't want to brush stuff on anymore. 

They have ChassisCote and Rubberized Undercoating. The product descriptions aren't the best, though. Would I have to use these OVER a base coat of regular POR-15, or can these be sprayed right onto the surface?

Some 3M-spray on products look good, too...


----------



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

I sprayed POR-15 (with a paint gun) on my undercarriage and passenger compartment after I removed all the undercoating and roughed the surface.

You'll have to spray the undercoating over the POR-15. You'll have to scuff the POR-15 prior to applying undercoating.

Pic with bedliner spray:


POr-15 in the pass compartment:


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

evol_mk3 said:


> I sprayed POR-15 (with a paint gun) on my undercarriage and passenger compartment after I removed all the undercoating and roughed the surface.
> 
> You'll have to spray the undercoating over the POR-15. You'll have to scuff the POR-15 prior to applying undercoating.
> 
> ...


Looks great! :thumbup:

I've noticed Pro 15 also makes a liquid etcher. I've got all that old undercoating underneath, and parts have worn away...I wonder if it's just worth it to spray that on first.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

I took a trip to a great professional body shop supply store in my area for rustproofing/undercoating products this weekend. 

They had the usual 3M and POR 15 stuff, and then products by a German brand called Dinitrol that I have never seen before:










I bought the last can. For $15 bucks, it was a fantastic purchase. 

This Dinitrol for DIY-ers doesn't run, spreads on contact, and is a oily/waxy finish that will harden after a few days. I found my car at one point in its history had been undercoated with a similar product that was just starting to chip off. This can was enough to coat the floor pans, spare tire well, and crevices around the rear suspension. 

It also wasn't horribly noxious like POR 15 and similar products. Apparently, it's hard to find in the States, and it's also recommended to use a different, thinner Dinitrol undercoating before application of the one I used, as seen in the write-up below: 

http://triumphspitfire.rickbaines.com/using-dinitrol-3125-and-4941/


----------



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Pretty cool! Do you have any pics of it on the car?


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll try to get some photos in eventually; daylight savings has been cutting into fun time with the MK1 lately...


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok, not the best photo, but it's been a super-busy day. Here's what the dried Dinitrol appears like:


----------



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Sweet! How do you like it?


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

evol_mk3 said:


> Sweet! How do you like it?


It looks great. However, I had known more about the range of Dinitrol products when I had bought it. I would have applied that thinner "basecoat" first. 

Another great thing about this is that it's not permanent. With some elbow grease, it could be removed by hand.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

where did you purhase the dinitrol? i have a buddy in body who swears by it on major resto's, wants me to use it as well.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

I bought it at a local paint shop that caters to auto body shops. I don't think they carry it anymore. I wonder if it can be ordered on-line.


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

I completly removed the interior and used Quiet Car sound proofing to reduce weight and rustproof.










I replaced the carpet with an 11 piece carpet set I made










Quiet Car is non toxic and water based so you can paint or spray it on..

http://quietcoat.stores.yahoo.net/quiet1gal.html


----------



## 67dcab (Feb 6, 2011)

*rust proofing??????*

Hi I have never used either of these products but possible a better than POR-15, again I have never use either.

http://www.masterseriesct.com/home.html

or

http://www.rustbullet.com/Products/Automotive/Automotive.asp

PS if you happen to use either of these I would like some feed back. THANKS


----------



## PNW (Feb 11, 2013)

Subscribing for future reference. :laugh:


----------

